# Foothills of Florence?



## NigelRussco (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

My girlfriend and I are moving to Florence for 6 months on March 7, 2013. We like fairly quiet places that are not too small so we have been told to we should consider a place in the foothills of Florence with easy (and hopefully quick) bus access to downtown. We don't want something too far away. I have heard of some places like Settignano or Feisole but I have no idea where the "best" foothills areas are or even the names of places we should be considering. 

Could anyone recommend a particular area on the outskirts of Florence that might fit our needs? Our budget is about 1000 euros a month give or take.

Any help or insights will be much appreciated!

thanks
nigel


----------

